# Calculo de Velocidad con Encoder



## Bis (Feb 5, 2010)

Que tal buen dia, espero me puedan ayudar,

Tengo un proyecto con un malacate, el cual voy a estar monitoreando su posicion con un encoder absoluoto (Modelo 842A de Allen Bradley), la duda k tengo es como puedo determinar la velocidad a la cual sube y baja por medio del encoder...estoy usando  RSLogix 5000 para hacer la correspondiente programacion..

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Si queres medir velocidad no se para que usas un encoder absoluto.

Tenes que usar un incremental y llevar un contador--> a intervalos regulares lees el contador, haces la diferencia con la lectura anterior y multiplicas por una constante de escala.


----------



## Bis (Feb 5, 2010)

Si te entiendo y tienes toda la razon, el problema es k en este momento tienen los encoders incrementales funcionando y desean cambiarlos a encoders absolutos...por eso mi duda con los encoder absoluotos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2010)

En ese caso vas a tener que averiguar mas sobre lo que van a instalar. El 842A tiene una salida serie que tiene que conectarse a una entrada "SSI compatible".
Si el PLC contempla esto entonces lo que tenes que hacer es lo mismo que antes, solamente que en lugar de un contador estas leyendo la variable directamente.


----------



## Bis (Feb 5, 2010)

De hecho estoy utilizando una tarjeta k convierte SSI a paralelo y me manda a la tarjeta de PLC el codigo binario en 24 bits (12 para numero de vueltas y 12 para el numero de cuentas por vuelta). Se supone k en el plc voy a leer una posicion exacta del malacate relacionada al codigo binario, pero aki la cuestion es como poder determinar la velocidad a la cual se esta moviendo, ya le esrtuve pensando pero no veo como poder resolver esto..


----------



## todoestaalrevez (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola, yo and en algo parecido, pero no se como leer la entrada de un encoder absoluto en un micrologix 1200, alguien me puede guiar?


----------

